# BlackHammer Firearms 3 – Ballistic Evolution



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2005)

*BlackHammer Firearms 3 – Ballistic Evolution*

[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_4010.gif[/imager]From the archives of the BlackHammer Project comes the new state of the art in projectile weapon systems -- _BlackHammer Firearms 3 – Ballistic Evolution_.

    This is the third volume of _BlackHammer Firearms_ written by M Jason Parent - detailing a selection of military & paramilitary firearms that are outgrowths and adaptations of existing designs - extrapolated to the edge of the Progress Level 5 / 6 boundary.

 The firearms in this document are illustrated, fully described (with full history, d20 statistics and descriptions of who uses them and why), and ready for use in a modern / future d20 campaign. 

_ BlackHammer Firearms 3_ is now available from our RPGnow storefront early next week.

    You can also download a demo PDF of the _BlackHammer Firearms_ series detailing the Ingram 99 series of submachine guns from our freebies section, by clicking on this link.

 E.N. Publishing - making the future friendly, one gun at a time.


----------

